# Darton DS 3800



## Growling Bear (May 22, 2006)

Not sure about the cable guard I understand the concept and the Idea behind it. I shoot a 2010 3800 myself and love it. And the issue with the cam deisgn is that they have added more depth to the cable grooves to eliminate the possbilty of the cables from walking out the cams as some bows when being checked for weight at the IBO shoots when they are checking the draw weight and arrow weight. Anyime Rex (Darton) makes changes to thier design either in bow or cam design will help. Getting ready to order my second 3800.

Bear


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

I can not compare the 2011 to the 2010 as I not recieved my 2011 yet. I have installed the updated cable rod on the 2010 and found that the draw cycle is somewhat smoother breaking into the valley. Hopefully soon I will be able to compare the two years side by side.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Peepless archery sight*

I also hear good things about this bow. www.perrysnopeep.com Worlds best Peep less Archery Sight!


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

I did not shoot a 2010 model, but I have a 2011. All I can say is WOW. I wanted a DS4500 but no luck in getting one. The dealer I go to gave me a DS 3800 to try out instead. I still can't believe how nice it draws or how smooth it shoots and how quite it is for a bow going so fast. One thing with the new cable guard rod, first time I drew it back something didn't seem right. After a few shots I noticed I could see the cables thru the peep and that is what seemed different. But now I don't even notice it. At first I was very skeptical about how well it would shoot since it is short and has a 6" brace height. That is why I wanted the DS 4500. But after shooting it for a month and finding out how it wanted to be set up, I am very impressed. For me, it is not critical in anyway, and all that speed definitely helps! The only reason more people don't shoot a Darton is because more people haven't tried a Darton!


----------



## archersedge1 (Jun 11, 2010)

The 2010 Pro 3800 had very little room for vane clearance to the cables so you had to adjust your lower right vane (when shooting cock vane up) to avoid contact with the cables. In 2011 they moved the cable rod over to the right (per Darton) to get the cables over a little more for the use of larger diameter shafts. The progressive torque reduction rod or PTR rod has a radius in the last couple inches to take some load off of the cables at full draw and reduce torque. The 2011 does have a little bit smoother draw cycle and the cam grooves are a little deeper. I have shot probably 99% of the 2011 bow's and to me the 3800 is at the top!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

darton3d said:


> I did not shoot a 2010 model, but I have a 2011. All I can say is WOW. I wanted a DS4500 but no luck in getting one. The dealer I go to gave me a DS 3800 to try out instead. I still can't believe how nice it draws or how smooth it shoots and how quite it is for a bow going so fast. One thing with the new cable guard rod, first time I drew it back something didn't seem right. After a few shots I noticed I could see the cables thru the peep and that is what seemed different. But now I don't even notice it. At first I was very skeptical about how well it would shoot since it is short and has a 6" brace height. That is why I wanted the DS 4500. But after shooting it for a month and finding out how it wanted to be set up, I am very impressed. For me, it is not critical in anyway, and all that speed definitely helps! The only reason more people don't shoot a Darton is because more people haven't tried a Darton!


 Just curious how your "bow wanted to be set up" Any special tweeking etc...

Norm


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

I was refering to the weight distribution with the stabilizers. I also found I have to shoot a half inch less draw lenght with this bow compared to my Darton 2500. I found those two things really made difference in how this bow aims. I have been playing around with the tiller a little, but haven't found much improvement there. As far as tuning the bow, that was very easy, no special tweeking needed.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

darton3d said:


> I was refering to the weight distribution with the stabilizers. I also found I have to shoot a half inch less draw lenght with this bow compared to my Darton 2500. I found those two things really made difference in how this bow aims. I have been playing around with the tiller a little, but haven't found much improvement there. As far as tuning the bow, that was very easy, no special tweeking needed.


 Thanks D3d. My 2010's tuned sooo easy to. I too did not mess with tiller. They are fun to shoot! Thanks again!

Norm


----------

